# Next year, I'm asking Santa for...



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

A yarn swift








What's on your wish list?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee

Before I got my swift, I used a lampshade as a swift by unscrewing the nut on the lampshade so it would spin!

I am blessed beyond measure and I cannot think of a thing Santa needs to bring me. 

All my dreams have already come true. :kiss:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Actually, I did ask for a yarn swift for Christmas this year 

Two family Christmases down, and one to go, and still no swift. . . I might be trying WIHH's lampshade trick by this time next week, LOL.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Now I get it. I once got to the point of putting a lampshade on my head and someone started spinning me in circles and making me into a cocoon. It's awful when you are covered in wool and can't scratch your nose.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

WIHH, that's brilliant! I may resort to a spinning lampshade before next Christmas.

And you are so right about being blessed. I might WANT a yarn swift, but there's truly nothing I need. I have a sweet husband, healthy children and a warm home. The rest is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought that's what husbands were for!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-The-New-Hubby-Skein-Caddy-in-Original-Box-/121300476665


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Osiris said:


> I thought that's what husbands were for!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-The-New-Hubby-Skein-Caddy-in-Original-Box-/121300476665


Osiris, my husband is a very good yarn swift, but he was at work this morning and that yarn just had to be wound!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My sister borrowed my glimakra and ball winder. I miss them terribly.

I asked for a book on nalbinding. DH shops on Amazon and only found one that he said had terrible reviews. So instead, he copied several video tutorials for me. I may also get a bone needle.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

A Picker, and a Hackle, and a set of Combs, and all the equipment to have my own Micro Mill in my Broken House.
OH!!!
And all the money in the world to remodel said Broken House into a Micro Mill and Farm Store.
After that, of course I want World Peace.:thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Brilliant idea WIHH!

Osiris that's a neat looking swift/hubby


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

If I were wishing for something for myself I would wish for fencing around my garden. 

But what I really ache for is a purpose. Kind of like "Intentional Knitting" or something like that. What if knitting could make a real difference somehow? 

I have been thinking about just how much I have. I have a home. I have my mom. I turn on the tap and out comes water. Not just any water...but clean water of a temperature of my choosing. I can wash clothes anytime I want. I can take a bath any day that I want. I don't have to worry about whether or not there will be something for me to eat today. 

It's not like that for everyone. You know, there are organizations that literally buy people out of slavery. I find that utterly stunning. And it's not even all that much $ to buy a human out of slavery. I think about all the little kids that have no hope of an education because their family is poor and they can't afford the books...kids who live in places where you pay up front or you don't get an education. Or the places where there simply is no clean water. 

That is all a lot to think about. I don't want to make it too big or it just seems...well, it seems too big. But what if I did just one thing? 

I think that is what I am hoping for for next year...to have that one thing that I can work toward that will make a difference, even if it is to just one person. 

So I am thinking about what my "just one thing" might be. I have a kinda sorta maybe beginning of an idea but I'm almost afraid to whisper it quite yet....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow, Kasota. Your post today was staggeringly sober, poignant, and thought-provoking and such a blessing. 

I think that IS a wonderful goal - purposefulness. We have so much, and that means we have so much to GIVE. 

Cabin Fever and I contribute to a good many efforts - as the children of military men, our wounded veterans hold a special place in our hearts. 

The lady that gave me my first box of straight knitting needles is handicapped herself - has three adopted special-needs sons in their 30s, and she manages to knit mittens, hats, scarves, and tube socks every single day for "Caring and Sharing Hands" in the Twin Cities. She is an :angel:. 

Our Billie in Mo, who - though several times pregnant - did not get to bring a baby home from the hospital , sews beautiful quilts for newborns so that every baby -whether it lives or not - can be swaddled and wrapped in love. 

Mullerslanefarm knits beuatiful prayer shawls that bring peace and comfort to the wearer and Gone-a-milkin' is the Happy Surprise Sock Elf. :teehee:

Others have knit sweaters for penguins, helmet liners for soldiers, chemo caps for cancer-battlers and other charitable efforts. I will be interested to hear what you come up with! And I know your post will inspire others, especially at Christmastime. How cool is that? :grouphug:


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a tangled mess to deal with right now and I have been putting this off for a long time. My husband even tells me I need to get one but I am so stubborn.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Kasota,
I just recently started a "prayer shawl ministry" at my church. I feel it gives me a purpose. I'm not a fast knitter....so I don't expect to produce loads of shawls but if I could just knit a few and it bring comfort to someone and let them know that others are thinking of them....that warms my heart. As of a matter of fact, my first one turned out to be a wrap. I'm on my second one now and it will actually be a shawl. I chose an easy pattern ........http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/134-40-icicle---shawl-worked-from-side-to-side........because I've never made a shawl before. I'll try and post a picture as soon as the holidays are over. It's super busy around here.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, reading about all those things that people do warms my heart. Just like the shawl Cyndi knit for my mom. And the prayer shawls that GeorgiaGirl is working on. 

It makes me feel kind of teary-eyed. There are so many stories tucked in there. 

I love you guys. :grouphug:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What a great item to get for a yarnie. I am happy with the many blessings I have. However, the Yarn Swift was one I just haven't gotten to. After reading this, I bought myself one! With all the yarn I work with, I could use a hand with the winding. LOL I am happily sitting here reading HT posts, presents all wrapped, dinner is cooked (homemade chicken soup and hubby brought home croissants to serve with). To the left of my computer is a hank of wool yarn I need to wind into a ball, hanging on the neck of my lamp. I have bags of yarn from the thrift store to wind up and tidy. This will sure make that a bit easier. A friend sent me a box of yarn for Christmas!

For my birthday last Sunday, hubby just gave me a mushroom mini farm box...you grow your own mushrooms in a little box. That is cute as he saw me look at the box one day in the healthy grocery store. He gave me a few other gifts and then we went to the thrift store where I found a set of really nice stainless steel 18/10 with a shell on the end of the handle silverware..that was an appropriate choice!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Kasota said:


> If I were wishing for something for myself I would wish for fencing around my garden.
> 
> But what I really ache for is a purpose. Kind of like "Intentional Knitting" or something like that. What if knitting could make a real difference somehow?
> 
> ...


I came up with one simple direction that works for me. I crochet hats for the homeless. I use acrylic yarn because they can't wash hats as easily as we can so natural fiber yarns don't work for them. I use light colors hoping that it will make them more visible to cars as there are accidents involving the homeless in Denver way too often. Since they can lose up to 40% of the heat of their body from an uncovered head, I feel like it does make a difference to give them hats to help them weather the cold snaps here. I think picking one thing is wonderful and yes, it does make a difference.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Last year I made 150 scarves and gave them away to shelters. Extra wide and extra long, perfect for being both a hat and a scarf. Acrylic yes - easier to wash.  I love how creative this group is. 

I have it in my mind to do a bigger 'something' that could be done in small bits. A few ideas are rolling around in my noggin that might work. I am waiting for that moment when I feel the "rightness" of the "something" - whatever that might be. 

Sometimes ideas are like little seeds. A little speck we roll around in our hand and eventually plant somewhere and sometimes it grows into what we expect and sometimes we are delightfully surprised by what it grows into. But sometimes...you just feel the rightness of something. It's not an "ah hah" moment, it's more like a "Why yes that fits just right" moment. 

Kind of like a quiet knowing that this is my something for 2015. 

That moment will get here. I'm just at the "rolling a seed around in my hand' stage.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I actually got a swift and a ball-winder for Christmas this year, though I haven't officially opened it yet. I put it on my Amazon wish-list and hoped.  If I hadn't gotten it though I was going to buy it myself since I could justify it with cost savings.... You see now when I have yarn that needs to be wound I go to my LYS where she will wind it for me. She will even wind yarn that I got somewhere else, which makes me guilty and therefore feel like I need to buy something while I am there. So if I have my own, I will save money on guilt purchases. 

For next Christmas I would probably just want some more fleece to spin!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kas, another suggestion for you, is something I do. I knit lap blankets and hats for the residents of our local Veterans home.
There are so many there who have no one who cares. I spend the year using up scraps of this and that, I get all the yarn off Goodwill.com. Those big mixed up boxes they sell of acrylic stuff. 
Just super simple hold three strands together, use # 15 needles, and a simple Garter stitch.
I try to make them about 48"X48", and add a tie at one end on some, so those in wheel chairs can use them without slippage. The hats are a simple beanie, no pattern, just a plain one.
I always make some in more feminine colors as well, as there are plenty of women at the home as well.
Last week dh and I went to Grand Island and dropped off the box for this year. I managed to get 15 blankets and 18 hats done.
My Daddy would have been pleased.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My daddy got me a computer for Christmas..I actually asked for that for the whole family so the kiddos could use it in our homeschooling adventures, but he couldn't bear the idea of not getting my monkeys toys.

I don't have the space in our current house for more fibery equipment, but I make do with what I have just fine.

My family adopts a family every year. We get gifts for the kiddos, make Christmas candy and buy the makings of Christmas dinner. The school counselor always helps us find a family who really needs the help for whatever reason.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Kasota, Hercs, you guys got me thinking now. Scarves for the shelters... Now THERE is justification for a loom.....If I could do a couple dozen throughout the year......and maybe try that 'doubleweave' to make some blankets. 

But then I'm thinking.... I'd have to dedicate a loom to that purpose so that means I'll have the get *another* loom .... and more yarn......:facepalm: I'll ask the universe for suggestions.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This universe says that is a capitol idea Osiris! I think a loom dedicated just to charity weaving is a very noble cause for any loom. Go grab another one. We will all support your efforts.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Marchi, I was thinking about trying to adjust auto-advance on the Weavers Delight, then I could warp ol' GUS up with 50 or 60 yards and GOOOOooooooo. Gotta do some investigatin'! See if it can be done.


----------

